# Guesses? :)



## sedgeez

I had my NT scan today, I'm 13+1 today.

Any guesses?

:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 27


----------



## LittleMum

Girl


----------



## capegirl7

Def think little girlie!


----------



## pinkhope

I think girl too!!!


----------



## Foreign Chick

Definitely :pink: !!!


----------



## Beneli

Girl for sure!


----------



## ClairAye

:pink:


----------



## mad_but_glad

Girl!!


----------



## sedgeez

Thanks everyone!

I'm having a gender scan on the 1st feb so I can't wait.

Everyone says girl :)


----------



## sedgeez

Anymore guesses? :flower:


----------



## skye93

Girl :)


----------



## rebeccalouise

:pink: !


----------



## mum2jaydon

Definatly a girl!


----------



## x Zaly x

I'm saying girl too x


----------



## foxiechick1

Defo pink! X


----------



## sedgeez

Can I just ask you ladies what's made you say girl?

Not one of you think boy. Is it the skull theory or nub, or just gut feeling?

I'm curious :)


----------



## skye93

Skull for me :)


----------



## tooth_fairy

I'm thinking girl because of the skull theory.:pink:


----------



## Jenn95

I say definitely a girl!


----------



## foxiechick1

I'm going on what I believe to be the nub x


----------



## sedgeez

I Have my gender scan tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Shilo

Definitely :pink:


----------



## skye93

Oh can't wait to finally know what it is sedgeez!


----------



## sedgeez

I know I'm so excited, I feel sick lol :haha: I leave for the scan in 2 hours and 15 mins.

:happydance:


----------



## Julesillini8

So looks like i 'm gonna be the only one who guesses boy! Haha. Enjoy your scan. I'll probably be the one who's wrong....


----------



## KylasBaby

Julesillini8 said:


> So looks like i 'm gonna be the only one who guesses boy! Haha. Enjoy your scan. I'll probably be the one who's wrong....

I thought boy too, but the majority said girl so I didn't say anything... Hopefully we will see soon


----------



## sedgeez

Ill post a pic later, but the sonographer was 100% confident the baby is a girl.

I'm so happy! :happydance:


----------



## KylasBaby

Congrats!!


----------



## americanhoney

Congrats on your Girl!!


----------



## skye93

Congratulations! :)


----------



## foxiechick1

Yay congrats xx


----------

